# ALIBABA SE VA A PEGAR UN HOSTIÓN EL PRÓXIMO LUNES



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

El gobierno Chino le ha metido mano así que esperamos una caida importante. Al mismo tiempo, aquellos que la tengais comprada via EEUU vais a tenerlo duro por las nuevas auditorías del gobierno USAno.

Al mismo tiempo, puede ser una gran oportunidad de entrada, ya que mis pajaritos me han dicho que quieren tumbarla para hacerse con ella a precio bajo y tirar para arriba.

Abran sus apuestas.


----------



## Narwhal (25 Dic 2020)

Lo dudo mucho, pues todo lo que hablas ya se descontó en la caída de ayer. A mí me parece oportunidad de compra.


----------



## Manolito-14 (25 Dic 2020)

Yo estoy deseando meterle mano. La veia a 300 ya con ganas y menos mal que he esperado. Aunque no sea el tipo de inversión que me gusta va a caer casi fijo. La cuestión es cuanto mas se le debe dejar caer. Habrá que esperar a que recupere un poco para entrar. No cuento con verla más abajo de los 190 a final de sesión. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (25 Dic 2020)

Yo estoy dentro con una buena tunda y promedié a la baja el Jueves. Encima a través de USA. Cuidadito con esta, que vienen curvas. Dicho esto, es una acción que en unos años puede estar en 400$ en el medio plazo. Yo he puesto orden de venta a 600$


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Dic 2020)

Yo no se si realmente caera mas que lo que bajo el Jueves. Yo entre el jueves y contentisimo. Ojala la bajen mas, bastante mas, para meterle una segunda carga curiosa. A los precios a los que esta me parece un regalo


----------



## Halfredico (25 Dic 2020)

20% de mi cartera, no digo más.


----------



## BABY (25 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> 20% de mi cartera, no digo más.



Joder, que huevos. Mis respetos. Precio medio?


----------



## Halfredico (25 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Joder, que huevos. Mis respetos. Precio medio?



223 con el promedio hecho ayer, comprada a 212. Sin stop, a mi no me van a trincar. Pienso no mirarla en 5-6 años.


----------



## finkbrau (25 Dic 2020)

Entre el jueves a 218 con 10 títulos, poca cosa, pero le veo gran potencial a largo plazo. Hay se quedan para mis niños unos años


----------



## Harrymorgan (25 Dic 2020)

Pues a lo mejor es una buena oportunidad de entrada...la pongo en siguumiento

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Dic 2020)

Hasta donde Xi Jinping quiera.


----------



## carlosas (25 Dic 2020)

En qué mercado comprarla? USA?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> En qué mercado comprarla? USA?



Si puedes ISIN de Islas Cayman. Está a unos 26 euros ahora mismo.

La otra de US la veo mas peligrosa porque USA la puede joder. Ahora mismo está a 209 euros (al cambio). Lleva casi un 10% de caida desde Noviembre.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, pues todo lo que hablas ya se descontó en la caída de ayer. A mí me parece oportunidad de compra.





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo no se si realmente caera mas que lo que bajo el Jueves. Yo entre el jueves y contentisimo. Ojala la bajen mas, bastante mas, para meterle una segunda carga curiosa. A los precios a los que esta me parece un regalo





finkbrau dijo:


> Entre el jueves a 218 con 10 títulos, poca cosa, pero le veo gran potencial a largo plazo. Hay se quedan para mis niños unos años





Harrymorgan dijo:


> Pues a lo mejor es una buena oportunidad de entrada...la pongo en siguumiento
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk



Esperad al Lunes e id bajando los pantalones que yo ya voy poniendo la Black&Decker a punto.

EDITO: A los que me conoceis desde hace tiempo, ¿creeis que soy de perfíl de meterme en chicharrones? Ahí teneis la respuesta.


----------



## finkbrau (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esperad al Lunes e id bajando los pantalones que yo ya voy poniendo la Black&Decker a punto.





Dale caña!! Por mi puede hacer lo que quiera a corto plazo, ni voy a promediar ni comprar más, ni mirar mucho en unos años. Es un dinerito a largo plazo, si en 4 añitos tengo el doble o el triple pues de lujo y si palmo pues tampoco me llevo un disgusto


----------



## Halfredico (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esperad al Lunes e id bajando los pantalones que yo ya voy poniendo la Black&Decker a punto.
> 
> EDITO: A los que me conoceis desde hace tiempo, ¿creeis que soy de perfíl de meterme en chicharrones? Ahí teneis la respuesta.



Alibaba chicharro?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Alibaba chicharro?



Exacto. Si yo mismo la recomiendo a la baja y soy el caguetas del foro es porque no es chicharro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Dale caña!! Por mi puede hacer lo que quiera a corto plazo, ni voy a promediar ni comprar más, ni mirar mucho en unos años. Es un dinerito a largo plazo, si en 4 añitos tengo el doble o el triple pues de lujo y si palmo pues tampoco me llevo un disgusto



Yo creo que tal y como las tienes bien compradas están, pero mi pajarito me ha dicho que el Lunes, o incluso durante la semana que viene, debería ponerse "mejor" (osea, peor).


----------



## Halfredico (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Exacto. Si yo mismo la recomiendo a la baja y soy el caguetas del foro es porque no es chicharro.



Bien, entendí lo contrario. Gracias.


----------



## Luis__92 (25 Dic 2020)

Los que vais a entrar (o habéis entrado)... a través de USA o CHINA? Motivos?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

ashe dijo:


> Demasiado tentador para ser cierto, encima china que se caracteriza por su nepotismo rancio



Lo que yo llevo de Chinas:
Xiaomi = +65%
Lenovo = +33%
China Mobile = -5%, pero no me preocupa a corto plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

Luis__92 dijo:


> Los que vais a entrar (o habéis entrado)... a través de USA o CHINA? Motivos?



*ISLAS CAYMAN. MOTIVOS OBVIOS.*


----------



## finkbrau (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo creo que tal y como las tienes bien compradas están, pero mi pajarito me ha dicho que el Lunes, o incluso durante la semana que viene, debería ponerse "mejor" (osea, peor).



Pues metete la puntita, que lo estas deseando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Pues metete la puntita, que lo estas deseando



Lo haré en cuanto se ponga como me han dicho. Si no, pues oportunidad perdida.

No me gusta invertir en bolsa para perder dinero (como si le gustara a alguien jajaja).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si puedes ISIN de Islas Cayman. Está a unos 26 euros ahora mismo.
> 
> La otra de US la veo mas peligrosa porque USA la puede joder. Ahora mismo está a 209 euros (al cambio). Lleva casi un 10% de caida desde Noviembre.



En degiro en que mercado está?

Edito, creo que en el cayman ese, está en dólar HK así que son unos 23 eur por acción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> En degiro en que mercado está?



No tengo DeGiro pero te puedo dar su ISIN: KYG017191142.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No tengo DeGiro pero te puedo dar su ISIN: KYG017191142.



Si, es el mismo efectivamente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Dic 2020)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Si, es el mismo efectivamente



Ese es. Ahí la tengo en el punto de mira para el Lunes. A mi me sale a 26 euros pero igual es porque no la han actualizado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Esperad al Lunes e id bajando los pantalones que yo ya voy poniendo la Black&Decker a punto.
> 
> EDITO: A los que me conoceis desde hace tiempo, ¿creeis que soy de perfíl de meterme en chicharrones? Ahí teneis la respuesta.



Hombre tampoco llamemos chicharro a BABA, que debe estar entre las 10 empresas más grandes del mundo. O quizás te referías a otra cosa?


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Dic 2020)

Donde has estado el Jueves??? Está descontado.


----------



## Manolito-14 (25 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Donde has estado el Jueves??? Está descontado.



No sólo el jueves, lleva un mes bajando. Fácilmente gente que ya sabía algo. Aún así lo del jueves fue brutal. No tiene pinta de que eso fuera todo.

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ese es. Ahí la tengo en el punto de mira para el Lunes. A mi me sale a 26 euros pero igual es porque no la han actualizado.



Bueno yo he hecho el cambio de hkd a eur en google así que estará metido el cambio de ahí la diferencia


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (26 Dic 2020)

Yo paso, pero suerte a todos los que entreis o esteis dentro.


----------



## White calvin (26 Dic 2020)

Yo estoy por sacarla de nio y meterla aquí


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Dic 2020)

Habra que ver primero que hace HK que alli cayo menos debido a que alli si tuvieron las contrapartidas necesarias para frenar la caida , en USA la mitad de los operadores estaban ya con los mantecados.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (26 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El gobierno Chino le ha metido mano así que esperamos una caida importante. Al mismo tiempo, aquellos que la tengais comprada via EEUU vais a tenerlo duro por las nuevas auditorías del gobierno USAno.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, puede ser una gran oportunidad de entrada, ya que mis pajaritos me han dicho que quieren tumbarla para hacerse con ella a precio bajo y tirar para arriba.
> 
> Abran sus apuestas.



Y ahora te das cuenta que Alibaba está bajo la égida del gobierno chino, soplapollas?
Hace años ya tuve claro entre Amazon y Baba que prefería por muchas razones a la de Bezos y el tiempo me ha dado la razón.


----------



## Naga2x (26 Dic 2020)

No sabía yo el de las caimán, ¿hay algún tema legal o de hacienda por tener acciones allí? Vamos, si vale con el d6 sin más como con otros. 

Yo los tengo en la de EEUU pero no me importaría meter un poco más y allí es más baratito, para no tener que aumentar el gasto mensual dedicado a inversiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hombre tampoco llamemos chicharro a BABA, que debe estar entre las 10 empresas más grandes del mundo. O quizás te referías a otra cosa?



Hamijo, de aerolíneas sabrás un huevo, pero cuando le pegas a la cazalla de ironía te veo flojete


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> No sabía yo el de las caimán, ¿hay algún tema legal o de hacienda por tener acciones allí? Vamos, si vale con el d6 sin más como con otros.
> 
> Yo los tengo en la de EEUU pero no me importaría meter un poco más y allí es más baratito, para no tener que aumentar el gasto mensual dedicado a inversiones.



Si. Que no pagas doble imposición 

No hay problemas con hacienda. De tenerlos es tu broker, no tú.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> No sólo el jueves, lleva un mes bajando. Fácilmente gente que ya sabía algo. Aún así lo del jueves fue brutal. No tiene pinta de que eso fuera todo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Lleva un mes bajando por las amenazas de la SEC de excluir a las empresas chinas que no se sometan a normas auditoria USA y por el rumor de los problemas con el gobierno chino.

El 24 se inició el proceso formal en el gobierno de China, el mercado ya ha descontado esa noticia en la sesión del Jueves y de manera profunda por la falta de volumen por ser día de nochebuena y que muchos operadores ya están de vacaciones. Los que queréis entrar y no habéis aprovechado la oportunidad la pillaréis el Lunes más cara, lo que dice feministo de hostión el Lunes no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Veloc (26 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lleva un mes bajando por las amenazas de la SEC de excluir a las empresas chinas que no se sometan a normas auditoria USA y por el rumor de los problemas con el gobierno chino.
> 
> El 24 se inició el proceso formal en el gobierno de China, el mercado ya ha descontado esa noticia en la sesión del Jueves y de manera profunda por la falta de volumen por ser día de nochebuena y que muchos operadores ya están de vacaciones. Los que queréis entrar y no habéis aprovechado la oportunidad la pillaréis el Lunes más cara, lo que dice feministo de hostión el Lunes no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.



Espero que tengas razón, yo la llevo desde hace un mes y la bajada del jueves por el tema antitrust me los puso de corbata. Comentar que llevo varias mineras como las tuyas, y que éstas con su gran volatilidad te van enseñando a tener estómago bursátil, el estomago que menciona Peter Lynch en su libro. Solo espero haber seleccionado las acciones adecuadas para el laaargo plazo.


----------



## Manolito-14 (26 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lleva un mes bajando por las amenazas de la SEC de excluir a las empresas chinas que no se sometan a normas auditoria USA y por el rumor de los problemas con el gobierno chino.
> 
> El 24 se inició el proceso formal en el gobierno de China, el mercado ya ha descontado esa noticia en la sesión del Jueves y de manera profunda por la falta de volumen por ser día de nochebuena y que muchos operadores ya están de vacaciones. Los que queréis entrar y no habéis aprovechado la oportunidad la pillaréis el Lunes más cara, lo que dice feministo de hostión el Lunes no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.



Eso lo veremos. La voy a comprar como muy cara a 200

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Espero que tengas razón, yo la llevo desde hace un mes y la bajada del jueves por el tema antitrust me los puso de corbata. Comentar que llevo varias mineras como las tuyas, y que éstas con su gran volatilidad te van enseñando a tener estómago bursátil, el estomago que menciona Peter Lynch en su libro. Solo espero haber seleccionado las acciones adecuadas para el laaargo plazo.



Yo de septiembre a mediados de noviembre debo haber tenido unos numeros rojos brutales. Digo que debo haber tenido porque no entraba a ver el balance. Cuando estás para aprovechar ciclos alcistas en materias primeras o metales preciosos simplemente compras y HOLD hasta el siguiente impulso.

De mediados de noviembre hasta ahora, madre mía... si fuera así todo el año me hago rico. Y no hemos visto lo mejor.

Ultimamente analizo poco mineras desde cero, miro la cartera miniera de duply en forocoches o goldventures.com y cojo lo que van comprando y me convence. Vendo cuando ellos mandan las señales de venta.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Eso lo veremos. La voy a comprar como muy cara a 200
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Ojala y yo esté equivocado y tu en lo cierto porque no tengo interés en comprar y por lo menos si tu has tenido razón habrás hecho dinero gracias a esa compra a 200 USD porque a ese precio está muy infravalorada respecto al PER del mercado. No estoy aqui para tener razón sino para ganar dinero.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Dic 2020)

Por cierto sabed lo que estáis comprando. Compráis una participación en una empresa de las islas Caymán que NO TIENE ningún % de participación en Alibaba. Solo hay un contrato mercantil por la cual la empresa de las islas caimán participa de los beneficios de Alibaba.

Es así para muchas empresas Chinas porque los extranjeros NO PUEDEN invertir en empresas estratégicas chinas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Por cierto sabed lo que estáis comprando. Compráis una participación en una empresa de las islas Caymán que NO TIENE ningún % de participación en Alibaba. Solo hay un contrato mercantil por la cual la empresa de las islas caimán participa de los beneficios de Alibaba.
> 
> Es así para muchas empresas Chinas porque los extranjeros NO PUEDEN invertir en empresas estratégicas chinas.



*THIS*

Muchisimas gracias por comentarlo porque a mi ni se me había ocurrido mencionarlo. Lo daba por entendido.

¡¡¡Muchas gracias por el aporte!!!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lleva un mes bajando por las amenazas de la SEC de excluir a las empresas chinas que no se sometan a normas auditoria USA y por el rumor de los problemas con el gobierno chino.
> 
> El 24 se inició el proceso formal en el gobierno de China, el mercado ya ha descontado esa noticia en la sesión del Jueves y de manera profunda por la falta de volumen por ser día de nochebuena y que muchos operadores ya están de vacaciones. Los que queréis entrar y no habéis aprovechado la oportunidad la pillaréis el Lunes más cara, *lo que dice feministo de hostión el Lunes no tiene ni pies ni cabeza*.



"Lo que dice Feministo" viene desde dentro. Por eso me he fijado en ella (que ni tiene dividendos). De hecho, la frase completa a sido "presta atención a partir del Lunes, pues quieren enchorizar a alguien de dentro".

Misma historia me pasó con Xiaomi. Desde dentro me avisaron y rápidamente compré.

Yo aqui aviso para que la gente se fije y que luego no me digan que digo las cosas a toro pasado. Exáctamente como hice con Xiaomi, por cierto.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 Dic 2020)

Vamos , que el lunes rebota BABA


----------



## Kalevala (27 Dic 2020)

Por análisis técnico podría bajar hasta 203$ y aún estaría alcista.
Eso es una caída adicional de casi un 10%.

Si es como dice Feministo, lo mismo la tumban en apertura y de ahí para arriba.


----------



## Lambo2019 (27 Dic 2020)

+1


----------



## juantxxxo (27 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El gobierno Chino le ha metido mano así que esperamos una caida importante. Al mismo tiempo, aquellos que la tengais comprada via EEUU vais a tenerlo duro por las nuevas auditorías del gobierno USAno.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, puede ser una gran oportunidad de entrada, ya que mis pajaritos me han dicho que quieren tumbarla para hacerse con ella a precio bajo y tirar para arriba.
> 
> Abran sus apuestas.



China Orders Ant to Return to Its Roots in Payments Services


----------



## Burgues (27 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El gobierno Chino le ha metido mano así que esperamos una caida importante. Al mismo tiempo, aquellos que la tengais comprada via EEUU vais a tenerlo duro por las nuevas auditorías del gobierno USAno.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, puede ser una gran oportunidad de entrada, ya que mis pajaritos me han dicho que quieren tumbarla para hacerse con ella a precio bajo y tirar para arriba.
> 
> Abran sus apuestas.



He estado a punto de entrar, yo solo valoro Hong kong 9988 la usana es para descojonarse en la IPO informaban que eran unos papelitos en un paraíso fiscal que cotizaban .... valor 0.
Malo si nadie de deshacerse de ellas y todos compran y baja mucho y de golpe.
Manos fuertes con información privilegiada. 
Hay que esperar a que caiga el cuchillo y después entrar a saco. Cuando..... hoy puede ser tarde o pronto.... yo me espero a ver acontecimientos


----------



## gabrielo (27 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Yo estoy deseando meterle mano. La veia a 300 ya con ganas y menos mal que he esperado. Aunque no sea el tipo de inversión que me gusta va a caer casi fijo. La cuestión es cuanto mas se le debe dejar caer. Habrá que esperar a que recupere un poco para entrar. No cuento con verla más abajo de los 190 a final de sesión.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



los graficos de 5 años toleran una caida hacia 200 dolares y seguira siendo alcista


----------



## A seguir remando. (27 Dic 2020)

Compré a 250 justo antes de la mierda de noticia esta. Es una inversión a 3-5 años así que no me molesta demasiado que baje ahora. Sigo creyendo que en ese plazo habrá subido.


----------



## finkbrau (27 Dic 2020)

A seguir remando. dijo:


> Compré a 250 justo antes de la mierda de noticia esta. Es una inversión a 3-5 años así que no me molesta demasiado que baje ahora. Sigo creyendo que en ese plazo habrá subido.



Eso mismo pienso yo.donde veís baba en 4 o 5 años? Yo la veo como mínimo duplicando, por eso tampoco me inquieta lo que fluctue la cotización a corto plazo. Ya lo he dicho antes, un pellizquito que le dejo a mis zagales


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Que es un empresón y está infravalorada respecto a otras tecnológicas está claro. Pero como todo es tan incoherente los que vayáis a entrar este lunes deberíais poner un stop ajustadito. Yo mismo compré a 277 hace poco y vendí al día siguiente a 268. Dinerito perdido pero acertar el suelo está sólo al alcance de *los que manejan información privilegiada como feministo que estudió en colegio de pago, tiene buenos contactos, y le pasan información DESDE DENTRO*...........



En realidad no he ido a colegios de pago. La información me la pasó tu madre cuando se la chupaba a unos chinos que les gustan las viejas gordas.

Por cierto, ¿qué tal va tu cartera? Ah, no, que no la tienes publicada, no sea que se vayan a reir de ti.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> los graficos de 5 años toleran una caida hacia 200 dolares y seguira siendo alcista



Yo el Lunes empezaré a mirarla. Ni tan siquiera la tenía en mi lista de seguimiento.

Si cae pues empezaré a entrar. Ya veremos porque en realidad todo tiene que ver con que si los PSB entran en las oficinas a liarla el Lunes o no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

juantxxxo dijo:


> China Orders Ant to Return to Its Roots in Payments Services



*BALLA NO ME LO EXPERABA*

¿Y de que día es esta información? ¿Del 27? ¿Y cuándo publiqué yo mi hilo? ¿El Viernes?

Gracias compañero.


----------



## Halfredico (27 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *BALLA NO ME LO EXPERABA*
> 
> ¿Y de que día es esta información? ¿Del 27? ¿Y cuándo publiqué yo mi hilo? ¿El Viernes?
> 
> Gracias compañero.



Yo creo que todo esto está ya descontado. El volumen que hubo el otro día es de peces gordos, de los que esta noticia ya les parece vieja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Te lo digo sin acritud, yo
> 
> 
> Yo creo que todo esto está ya descontado. El volumen que hubo el otro día es de peces gordos, de los que esta noticia ya les parece vieja.



Puede ser, pero yo tenía la impresión de que lo del otro día era por el tema del PPC investigando a Alibaba en general.

Veremos a partir del Lunes. Según tengo entendido, el Lunes (o a partir del...) China iba a mover la reina a hacer jaque. Eso es lo que me han dicho y de ahí he sacado la conclusión.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Jjajajajajaj feministo que no ves ni tres en un burro y sigues confundiendo a las madres con la puta de tu hermana. Ayyy si es lo que tiene el estar derroída jajajjaja
> Y respecto a mi cartera, yo es que tengo un poco de la humildad que te falta a tí para ir dando recomendaciones a nadie SUBNORMAL. Pero mira para que veas que no soy un farolazo como tú. Te enlazo un hilo que publiqué la NOCHE ANTES de que el nasdaq se diera un batacazo.Supe seguir el consejo humildemente y qué valores vender.Poco después volví a entrar.El miércoles vendí otra vez. Sí, tontolaba, ya sé que ahora a pagar a hacienda. Subnormal gilipollas.
> Nasdaq: Para fuera. By Alberto Noguera



¿Y tu cartera dónde dices que la has publicado?

Ea ea llorón ya pasó chiquitito.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Qué parte de "el miércoles vendí todo" no has entendido retrasado????
> Ahora mismo de RV sólo tengo los fondos que nunca toco.
> SUBNORMAL



¿Qué parte de "donde has publicado tu cartera no has entendido tontín?
¿Dónde tenías tu esa cartera publicada que vendiste el miércoles?

Ah no, que tu cartera sería en una cuenta que pone DEMO, ¿no? Jajajajaja el niño chiquitito jugando a ser mayor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Retrasaaaaadooo que parte estaba en el enlace jajajaja si es que con los subnormales como tú es muy inútil perder el tiempo. Ale la perra gorda pa ti



La pregunta es muy sencilla:

¿Has publicado tu cartera si o no?

Pues eso tontín. No es que la perra gorda sea para mi, es que antes de insultar tienes que ver si eres un atontao o no.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> Jajajajja Y daleeee, que siiiiiiiiiiiii que está a lo largo del hilo enlazado pero no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. De todas formas me la pela, que yo estos días veo los toros desde la barrera.Aquí al que le gusta el protagonismo es a tí. Y tú aquí dices que por información privilegiada de uno de los activos que te llenan el culo, esta noche BABA se mete un HOSTIÓN. Ponerlo con mayúsculas supongo que es no menos de un 10% verdad??? Pues fenomenal porque es una de las que estoy esperando en liquidez.



¿Me pones el enlace al hilo donde esta TÚ cartera publicada? Es que estoy ciego y quiero ver...

Con las vueltas que le das cualquiera diría que te estas rajando...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> El enlace está en el* mensaje 64* . Ya hay usuarios que están leyendo este hilo y están thankeando en el otro. Pero tú eres demasiado TONTO, y entiendo que no hay que dártelo mascadito sino en biberón. Venga a ver si ahora sí.........



Éste es el enlace al mensaje 64: Nasdaq: Para fuera. By Alberto Noguera

O me estoy equivocando de hilo, o tú eres Alberto Noguera.

¿Cuál es la solución correcta?


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2020)

Le voy a meter ahora una orden a 205 ( un poco por encima de done pasa la directriz alcista a largo plazo) por si le meten un bajón a primer hora y luego se recupera.

A ver que pasa... eso sí solo meteré la puntita, el rollo ese de la empresa americana que le arrienda los beneficios no deja de tener su puntito inquietante.

A ver si hay suerte, mañana vemos. 

Baraka para todos!


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Dic 2020)

Una duda, a ver si me podeis responder, he visto que también la puedo comprar en el XETRA (cotiza a 208 Euros). En principio he pensado que mejor comprarla en Alemania y me quito riesgo de cambio del dolar, que estos años tiene pinta que va a ser claramente perjudicial. ¿ Opinais lo mismo, o me voy al índice americano?


----------



## Armin Arlert (28 Dic 2020)

-7,10%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Narwhal-elmongol dijo:


> Veremos como abre el Hang Seng. Pero a estas horas el único HOSTIÓN que merodea es el de una polla negra muy cerca del careto de Feministo.
> Edito: -3,86% Cae poco más que meituan o tencent
> Edito: - 8 Casi el 10 objetivo. Ha estado divertido



Por si lo vuelves a editar cuando despiertes. Tambien le he sacado foto y cambiado el nick.

Va a ser divertidisimo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2020)

AHLA ( ALIBABA en Xetra) fustiazo del 15%!!!!! Ahora a 177 Euros

Mis dies a Feministo, al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.

Con el riesgo que tiene una empresa china y demás, pero creo que ahora está de rebajas claramente y está muy apetecible.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> AHLA ( ALIBABA en Xetra) fustiazo del 15%!!!!! Ahora a 177 Euros
> 
> Mis dies a Feministo, al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> 
> Con el riesgo que tiene una empresa china y demás, pero creo que ahora está de rebajas claramente y está muy apetecible.



Gracias buen señor, muchas gracias.

Solo por ésto tienes silla en mi próxima mesa. Ya lo entenderás.


----------



## RogerLeFlur (28 Dic 2020)

Buen owned al señor Narwhal.


----------



## kaopower (28 Dic 2020)

joder si miras el gráfico a 6 meses da miedito la verticalidad de la caída


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Buen owned al señor Narwhal.



Gracias, buen señor, gracias.

Es lo que pasa cuando uno es un mongol bocazas que se mete en un subforo serio. Y mira que podría perféctamente haberme criticado desde una postura con datos y de buen rollo, pero ha preferido los insultos y cuando se despierte se va a comer hostias como panes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

En realidad esto es hacerse trampas al solitario y no se puede contar lo que baje en Xetra y incluso en HK como forma de ver si Feministo tenia razon o no. Xetra y HK no habian descontado la enorme bajada que se dio en la cotizacion de BABA en USA el dia 24. Todos los que comentamos y entramos el 24 lo hicimos a traves de USA con esa caida. Si feministo tiene razon, deberiamos ver una caida gorda en BABA en el nasdaq, hasta ahora lo unico que ha pasado es que el resto de mercados en los que cotiza se han ajustado al ostion del 24 en USA.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

kaopower dijo:


> joder si miras el gráfico a 6 meses da miedito la verticalidad de la caída



Debo haber tenido mucha suerte...cualquiera diría que lo sabía de antemano


----------



## White calvin (28 Dic 2020)

Estoy muy tentado... En la pandemia se me escapó a 197$


----------



## kaopower (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Debo haber tenido mucha suerte...cualquiera diría que lo sabía de antemano



cuanto misterio, qué quieres decir? No tengo un duro metido en BABA pero siempre me ha gustado hacer dinero


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En realidad esto es hacerse trampas al solitario y no se puede contar lo que baje en Xetra y incluso en HK como forma de ver si Feministo tenia razon o no. Xetra y HK no habian descontado la enorme bajada que se dio en la cotizacion de BABA en USA el dia 24. Todos los que comentamos y entramos el 24 lo hicimos a traves de USA con esa caida. Si feministo tiene razon, deberiamos ver una caida gorda en BABA en el nasdaq, hasta ahora lo unico que ha pasado es que el resto de mercados en los que cotiza se han ajustado al ostion del 24 en USA.



Mira mi primer post.

De hecho, mira en mi hilo de dividendos que verás por donde yo iba a entrar: Islas Cayman.

Y eso obedece a un motivo que solo lo aprendí el día que publiqué éste hilo, y es que el CEO esta a un tris de que lo metan en la cárcel (ésto no sé si pasará, OJO).


----------



## White calvin (28 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> En realidad esto es hacerse trampas al solitario y no se puede contar lo que baje en Xetra y incluso en HK como forma de ver si Feministo tenia razon o no. Xetra y HK no habian descontado la enorme bajada que se dio en la cotizacion de BABA en USA el dia 24. Todos los que comentamos y entramos el 24 lo hicimos a traves de USA con esa caida. Si feministo tiene razon, deberiamos ver una caida gorda en BABA en el nasdaq, hasta ahora lo unico que ha pasado es que el resto de mercados en los que cotiza se han ajustado al ostion del 24 en USA.



Asi es que hay que leer cada cosa... De momento pre en america -2% a 117$


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

Pero si tu abriste el post el viernes de noche con la ostia ya consumada en USA. Luego el resto de mercados al dia siguiente, si estaban cerrados cuando esa ostia, se reajustan a la bajada de BABA en el nasdaq porque es en el mercado donde mueve mas dinero. Eso es sentido comun y aqui hay gente que piensa que has hecho brujeria.

Yo no se si tienes razon o no, lo que digo es que se vera cuando abra en USA y si las caidas continuan alli.

Es como si por ejemplo Qiwi que cotiza en Rusia y en America se metiera ahora de repente un ostion del 10% en la cotizacion en Rusa, y yo le digo a la pena, atentos a las 3:30pm la apertura de Qiwi en america, se va a meter un ostion. Pues claro, solo estaria descontando la ostia que ya lleva en el mercado ruso.

Por tanto, el tiempo dira que pasa. Yo entre a muy buen precio el Viernes y ojala baje a 190/200 dolares para poder completar carga.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Asi es que hay que leer cada cosa... De momento pre en america -2% a 117$



117 dolares en america lo dudo mucho


----------



## carlosas (28 Dic 2020)

Feministo diste en el clavo, así cerrando bocas a los criticones que no aportan nada y solo llevan la contraria para joder


----------



## White calvin (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mira mi primer post.
> 
> De hecho, mira en mi hilo de dividendos que verás por donde yo iba a entrar: Islas Cayman.
> 
> Y eso obedece a un motivo que solo lo aprendí el día que publiqué éste hilo, y es que el CEO esta a un tris de que lo metan en la cárcel (ésto no sé si pasará, OJO).



Ese la carcel no la pisa, le suelta pasta al xi o le regala unas cuantos miles de acciones de baba y se ovida tó


arriba/abajo dijo:


> 117 dolares en america lo dudo mucho



No lo puse mal 217$ ojalá estuviera a 117 jajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

La peña que sigue sin entender lo de que la bajada gorda fue con USA abierta y el resto de mercados cerrados y que luego las acciones que cotizan en distintos mercados se rebalancean y tienden al equilibrio. Es el nivel de burbuja, si señor.


----------



## Manolito-14 (28 Dic 2020)

Lleva dos meses bajando, primero por el tema usa-china y desde la semana pasada por monopolio. Hoy aún no ha pasado nada más allá de un -2,5% en la pre...lo otro es la factura de la semana pasada. Creo que feministo tiene razón, aunque quizas no haya un ostión hoy.. puede que siga bajando a buen ritmo como lleva haciendo tiempo. El escenario más probable me parece que entre los 190 y 200 (por tecnico)asiente, se pase un tiempo hasta que calmen las aguas y inicie la remontada. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Lleva dos meses bajando, primero por el tema usa-china y desde la semana pasada por monopolio. Hoy aún no ha pasado nada más allá de un -2,5% en la pre...lo otro es la factura de la semana pasada. Creo que feministo tiene razón, aunque quizas no haya un ostión hoy.. puede que siga bajando a buen ritmo como lleva haciendo tiempo. El escenario más probable me parece que entre los 190 y 200 (por tecnico)asiente, se pase un tiempo hasta que calmen las aguas y inicie la remontada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk




yo tambien lo veo en 200 o asi, lo cual es muy normal despues del ostion del otro dia. Pero no hay brujeria ni nada. Una accion que se metio un gap bajista gordo y le va a llevar un poquito reponerse. Basta con mirar Qiwi por ejemplo


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

El que tienes que poner es el before-hours de America. Está explicado arriba. En america viene con una caida minima del 1.35% ahora mismo. Probablemente baje hasta un 4/5% maximo durante la sesion, y luego ya veremos (no descarto ni que cierre casi a cero o ligeramente en positivo)


----------



## Juankerpalomo (28 Dic 2020)

Dónde es mejor comprar entonces? Hong Kong?


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

No estoy de acuerdo en que no hay que explicarlas.Vistos los comentarios de gente del hilo, mucha gente no entendia que el ostiazo en BABA no es de hoy, si no que fue el viernes pasado en America y al estar muchos mercados ya cerrados, estos estas bajando hoy.

Alguien pregunta donde es mejor comprar. Si no recuerdo mal si compras en HK tienes derecho de voto como accionista, en America no. Por otro lado en HK el paquete minimo son 100 acciones creo, asi que si hay gente que quiere meter poco, quizas no le venga bien. Yo no entraria en XETRA por un tema de liquidez. No es que sea poquisima, pero ya de elegir prefiero entrar en los mercados con mas liquidez (por si acaso)


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Dic 2020)

De momento asi estan las cosas:
Alibaba HK (9988) hizo minimo en 207.2 y cerro en 210 ( muy cerca del minimo )
Alibaba ADR (BABA) minimo en 211.23 y cierre en 220.86 ( mayor rebote)


----------



## julmis (28 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero si tu abriste el post el viernes de noche con la ostia ya consumada en USA. Luego el resto de mercados al dia siguiente, si estaban cerrados cuando esa ostia, se reajustan a la bajada de BABA en el nasdaq porque es en el mercado donde mueve mas dinero. Eso es sentido comun y aqui hay gente que piensa que has hecho brujeria.
> 
> Yo no se si tienes razon o no, lo que digo es que se vera cuando abra en USA y si las caidas continuan alli.
> 
> ...




Yo entre en USA, hasta que no abra USA no se ve si la caída continua. Lo que ha hecho BABA hoy en otros mercados es adecuarse a lo que paso en USA. 
Veo que la gente no entiende lo que explica arriba/abajo y por eso lo cito (de paso, te agradezco tus aportes, me parecen muy acertados)


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

Que tiene de meritorio/extraordinario comprar acciones de una empresa el viernes 24? Igual me he perdido algo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

Es mas fijate si yo me tiro el rollo, que RECONOCI que iba a entrar el dia anterior y que se me quedo la orden a 30 centimos de entrar. Y tuve la ENORME SUERTE de que no me entro y pude entrar el 24 con un descuento enorme. Todo eso esta puesto en el foro, solo tienes que revisar mis mensajes.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Dic 2020)

Yo es que tengo el vicio de querer comprar barato vaya a pasarme como el que compro en el año 2000 de ese grafico que enseñas , prefiero dejar correr beneficios pero tener mas tranquilidad . La pendiente de los ultimos años no es tan pronuncida como aquella pero lleva mas años .


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Ese la carcel no la pisa, le suelta pasta al xi o le regala unas cuantos miles de acciones de baba y se ovida tó



NO. Es mas complicado.

Xi le esta haciendo un pulso y éste (con testaferros) ya hace tiempo que lleva moviendo dinero a las islas Cayman.

Si cede pues todos contentos. Si no cede Xi quiere partir la empresa en varias partes, quedándose las mas jugosas con el control chino. Lo mas gracioso es que el motivo va a ser "anti-monopolio".

Ahora mismo Jack Ma esta pendiente de un hilo. Si al final cae las acciones podrían caer mas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Perdona, quería haber dicho el fundador.

Gracias por apuntarme el error que subsanaré en un momento.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2020)

La orden me entró, compradas en el XETRA unas poquitas a ver que pasa a 179 EUROS. 

Creo que es muy buen precio ( es el precio que tenía en diciembre de 2019), y que actualmente es una oportunidad de compra.

Si hay mucho pánico por la situación, no descarto que entre en un miniciclo bajista, pero creo que a medio plazo es caballo ganador. Aunque lo más normal es que el mercado valore que el castigo ha sido excesivo y se recupere esta misma semana.

De momento paciencia


----------



## pandiella (28 Dic 2020)

vaya, soy nuevo en esto de las inversiones (la semana pasada consegui cuenta en una plataforma) y una de las primeras cosas que hice fue comprar alibaba, 6 acciones a $225

ya no me queda claro

quiero entender que como la idea es a largo plazo, bien esta


----------



## A seguir remando. (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> La orden me entró, compradas en el XETRA unas poquitas a ver que pasa a 179 EUROS.
> 
> Creo que es muy buen precio ( es el precio que tenía en diciembre de 2019), y que actualmente es una oportunidad de compra.
> 
> ...



El problema con China es su opacidad. No podemos saber hasta que punto la investigación puede perjudicar a la empresa.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (28 Dic 2020)

Opino igual. BABA tiene gran potencial, todos lo sabemos. 
Esto que está pasando será temporal, o eso esperemos.

Por cierto, eres un fenómeno @FeministoDeIzquierdas . Seguí de cerca el hilo, y das en el clavo. ¡Un placer leerte!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Narwhal dijo:


> A esta hora lo único que tenemos es un hilo (divertido eso sí) donde el OP, nos habla de que hoy BABA se da un HOSTIÓN. Cuando algunos foreros discrepamos humildemente porque creemos que ya está descontado lo que él argumenta (ojo, discrepamos del HOSTIÓN suponiendo un 10%, no de que sea bajista) el op con toda la chulería que siempre ha sobrado en este mundillo, nos dice en el mensaje 14 que "nos bajemos los pantalones que nos van a taladrar", y no contento con eso se mete con la madre de alguno por discrepar de él y dudar de su "información privilegiada" convirtiendo el hilo en un diálogo de besugos (divertido y risible, insisto).
> Pero no hay más, cuando abra el Nasdaq el balón empezará a rodar, y cuando CIERRE reflotamos (más con los bandazos que da ese índice)



Humildemente dice...claro que si. ¿Y lo de los insultos era para otro forero, verdad?

PS: Paso de seguir respondiéndote. Al ignore.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

"Casi" total y absolútamente deacuerdo.

El problema es si aplican lo del anti-monopolio y fracturan la empresa.

Éso es lo que ahora mismo se está discutiendo en Zhejiang, pero que os lo cuente otro que yo paso.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Casi" total y absolútamente deacuerdo.
> 
> El problema es si aplican lo del anti-monopolio y fracturan la empresa.
> 
> Éso es lo que ahora mismo se está discutiendo en Zhejiang, pero que os lo cuente otro que yo paso.



Esperemos, que no. Conociendo a los chinos harán el paripé, a lo mejor fusilan un CEO o dos, un poco más de ruido para comprar barato, y al final aplicarán la máxima gatopardiana de cambiar todo para que todo siga igual. 

Pero efectivamente, esto es bolsa y cualquier cosa puede pasar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Esperemos, que no. Conociendo a los chinos harán el paripé, a lo mejor fusilan un CEO o dos, un poco más de ruido para comprar barato, y al final aplicarán la máxima gatopardiana de cambiar todo para que todo siga igual.
> 
> Pero efectivamente, esto es bolsa y cualquier cosa puede pasar.



Joder, si que conoces bien a los Chinos. ¡Me quito el sombrero!

Yo creo que no van a cargarse a la gallina de los huevos de oro, pero aqui si que se hace apuesta. Me espero a lo que me cuenten mis compis por esas tierras.


----------



## Daviot (28 Dic 2020)

Juankerpalomo dijo:


> Dónde es mejor comprar entonces? Hong Kong?



Creo que mejor en USA bajo el ticker BABA. Es el mercado más líquido y las comisiones de compraventa con Degiro son las más baratas, si se compran en Hong Kong la comisión en Degiro es de 10 euros + 0.06% mientras que comprarlas en USA son 0,5 euros + 0,004 USD por acción.

Recordad, con Degiro el sitio más barato para comprar es en USA, precios de risa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Creo que mejor en USA bajo el ticker BABA. Es el mercado más líquido y las comisiones de compraventa con Degiro son las más baratas, si se compran en Hong Kong la comisión en Degiro es de 10 euros + 0.06% mientras que comprarlas en USA son 0,5 euros + 0,004 USD por acción.
> 
> Recordad, con Degiro el sitio más barato para comprar es en USA, precios de risa.



Antes de comprar en USA por favor leed las noticias.


----------



## pandiella (28 Dic 2020)

China orders Alibaba founder Jack Ma to break up fintech empire


----------



## Daviot (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Antes de comprar en USA por favor leed las noticias.



Te refieres a comprarlas o a comprarlas en USA específicamente.

En cuanto a noticias hay una de cal y otra de arena, ya que aparte de los posibles problemas que afronte también otra noticia donde se anuncia el aumento de recompra de acciones desde los 6.000 millones de dólares a los 10.000 millones y que durará hasta el 2022.

Alibaba amplía plan de recompra de acciones pero no detiene su caída en bolsa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Dic 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> China orders Alibaba founder Jack Ma to break up fintech empire



Tio, ¿pero no te enteras que yo me lo estaba inventando?













Es vroma, gracias por la info.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Dic 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> China orders Alibaba founder Jack Ma to break up fintech empire




Por lo que se dice en la Noticia, es una "condena" muy indeterminada:


"En un comunicado, Ant Group dijo que establecería un "grupo de trabajo de rectificación" e "implementaría por completo los requisitos" buscados por el regulador.

“Ampliaremos el alcance y la magnitud de la apertura a la colaboración de beneficio mutuo, revisaremos y rectificaremos nuestro trabajo en la protección de los derechos del consumidor y mejoraremos de manera integral nuestro cumplimiento comercial y nuestro sentido de responsabilidad social”, dijo la compañía. "Ant elaborará su plan de rectificación y cronograma de trabajo de manera oportuna y buscará la orientación de los reguladores en el proceso".


No se habla de sanciones de ni ( de momento) partición de la empresa


----------



## pandiella (28 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Por lo que se dice en la Noticia, es una "condena" muy indeterminada:
> 
> 
> "En un comunicado, Ant Group dijo que establecería un "grupo de trabajo de rectificación" e "implementaría por completo los requisitos" buscados por el regulador.
> ...



muy del guardian, mezclar deseos con hechos


----------



## Zoeric (28 Dic 2020)

Está en verde en este momento


----------



## Magnificat (28 Dic 2020)

Al final el hostiazo fue el viernes, ¿no? ¿o pensáis que esta semana puede haber más bajadas?


----------



## Narwhal (28 Dic 2020)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Buen owned al señor Narwhal.



El owned se lo ha llevado ustec Sr RogerLeFlur que por lo menos no ha borrado su mensaje
El op por el contrario, lo ha borrado todo. En especial el ridículo que ha hecho esta mañana sacando pecho por no saber ni lo que es el hang seng o el xetra. En vez de pedir disculpas como un hombre, ha huído como una mariquita.
Menudo faro de Alejandría se han buscado por aquí algunos


----------



## A seguir remando. (28 Dic 2020)

Magnificat dijo:


> Al final el hostiazo fue el viernes, ¿no? ¿o pensáis que esta semana puede haber más bajadas?



Yo creo que salvo una nueva (mala) noticia referente a la investigación no creo que baje más.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Antes de comprar en USA por favor leed las noticias.



Si compras en USA que si compras en Hong Kong estás comprando LO MISMO (bueno, los ADSs de USA equivalen a 8 acciones por un split que hicieron).

Mírate el prospectus de salida a bolsa en Hong Kong y verás que en las páginas 169-173 describen el mecanismo de VIE:

https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2019/1115/2019111500039.pdf


----------



## justicia (28 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Si compras en USA que si compras en Hong Kong estás comprando LO MISMO (bueno, los ADSs de USA equivalen a 8 acciones por un split que hicieron).
> 
> Mírate el prospectus de salida a bolsa en Hong Kong y verás que en las páginas 169-173 describen el mecanismo de VIE:
> 
> https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2019/1115/2019111500039.pdf



se refiere al dólar (creo...)

Enviado desde mi M2002J9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vde (29 Dic 2020)

ARK Invest ha hecho compra, por lo que no parece que vaya a caer


----------



## Magnificat (29 Dic 2020)

A seguir remando. dijo:


> Yo creo que salvo una nueva (mala) noticia referente a la investigación no creo que baje más.



¿Pero por qué no veo que se hable en este hilo de otro motivo que a mí me parece más preocupante como es el delisting de Trump a empresas chinas? A mí me parece el motivo fundamental de las bajadas no sólo de Alibaba sino de otras muchas empresas chinas.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 Dic 2020)

Ya me parecía una chorrada que Baba bajase ayer, pero esque hoy sube. Lo raro fué que no subiese lo de hoy ayer.

No sé donde ven los foreros lo de "le distes en el clavo"

No tengo nada en contra de nadie por cierto


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> 20% de mi cartera, no digo más.



33% de mi cartera. Espero que nos vaya bien


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

Pues ayer termino en positivo en USA y hoy subidón en HK. Al final la bajada gorda fue la del Viernes (de momento)


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Ya me parecía una chorrada que Baba bajase ayer, pero esque hoy sube. Lo raro fué que no subiese lo de hoy ayer.
> 
> No sé donde ven los foreros lo de "le distes en el clavo"
> 
> No tengo nada en contra de nadie por cierto




La mitad de los foreros no entienden que BABA cotiza en varios mercados y que el bajón del viernes fue solo en USA y por tanto el resto de mercados donde BABA cotiza tenían que ir a esos niveles ayer. Si, ese es el nivel de bolsa del foro.


----------



## VandeBel (29 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La mitad de los foreros no entienden que BABA cotiza en varios mercados y que el bajón del viernes fue solo en USA y por tanto el resto de mercados donde BABA cotiza tenían que ir a esos niveles ayer. Si, ese es el nivel de bolsa del foro.



Yo llevo poquísimo tiempo en bolsa y aprendiendo por aquí y otros lados, pero mira que es fácil de entender.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

Por eso el tito arriba dijo, coleguis la caida gorda fue en USA, para ver si sigue cayendo debemos mirar que hace el lunes en USA. Lo que haga en Xetra es literalmente irrelevante. Y ahi lo tienes. En USA cerro positivo y ya en HK hoy pego un buen subidon. Lo que no quita que tengamos posibles sustos en las proximas semanas, eso seria lo mas normal.


----------



## A seguir remando. (29 Dic 2020)

+4% en el pre, creo que hoy será un buen día para BABA.


----------



## gabrielo (29 Dic 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> AHLA ( ALIBABA en Xetra) fustiazo del 15%!!!!! Ahora a 177 Euros
> 
> Mis dies a Feministo, al Cesar lo que es del Cesar.
> 
> Con el riesgo que tiene una empresa china y demás, pero creo que ahora está de rebajas claramente y está muy apetecible.



cuidadito con lo de apetecible a perdido los 200 dolares y la bajada puede ser a los infiernos otra vez va a los 80 dolares


----------



## finkbrau (29 Dic 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> cuidadito con lo de apetecible a perdido los 200 dolares y la bajada puede ser a los infiernos otra vez va a los 80 dolares



Cotiza a 235$ ahora mismo y subiendo un 5.5%


----------



## VandeBel (29 Dic 2020)

gabrielo dijo:


> cuidadito con lo de apetecible a perdido los 200 dolares y la bajada puede ser a los infiernos otra vez va a los 80 dolares



Si baja al doble de lo que dices, a 160, meto doble recarga.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

bueno, pues BABA va volando ya


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (29 Dic 2020)

Qué Dios te oiga


----------



## sikBCN (29 Dic 2020)

En enero entro, que por temas fiscales no puedo, eso si solo con una parte.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (29 Dic 2020)

Vde dijo:


> ARK Invest ha hecho compra, por lo que no parece que vaya a caer



Que es exactamente ARK Invest?


----------



## Vde (29 Dic 2020)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Que es exactamente ARK Invest?



Uno de los grandes fondos de inversión que los inversores menores, como tu o yo, suelen seguir como referencia en cuando a sus compras/ventas, las cuales publican cada día (creo, yo lo veo en otro foro)

https://twitter.com/arkinvest?lang=es

Si ARK Invest compra, no lo hace porque tema que ese valor vaya a caer más


----------



## Ricardo1980 (29 Dic 2020)

Vde dijo:


> Uno de los grandes fondos de inversión que los inversores menores, como tu o yo, suelen seguir como referencia en cuando a sus compras/ventas, las cuales publican cada día (creo, yo lo veo en otro foro)
> 
> https://twitter.com/arkinvest?lang=es
> 
> Si ARK Invest compra, no lo hace porque tema que ese valor vaya a caer más



Gracias!


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (29 Dic 2020)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Que es exactamente ARK Invest?




Te puedes apuntar para que te envíen un mail con las operaciones que hacen cada día:


Intraday Trade Notifications


Imposible seguirlos pero ayuda a descubrir compañías que en España nos sueñan a chino. 

Los de Ark creo que están en el Top10 de los gestores mas rentables.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Dic 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Vamos , que el lunes rebota BABA



Era evidente. Yo también me voy a autocitar como tú gustas.

Alguna otra visión O chivatazo que te hayan dado por el zapatofono?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Dic 2020)

Modo tur
Ningún turbante. Simplemente estan investiganado a Jack Ma y lo quieren tumbar.

Lo de BABA es porque en USA le estan buscando las cosquillas.

Pero bueno, dejaré pues una imagen que vale mas que 1000 palabras:


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Dic 2020)

Al final la ostia fue el viernes y algunos nos aprovechamos y entramos ese dia y creo que a largo va a ser un precio tremendo. 

Yo fui incluso mucho mas humilde (cosa rara en el foro) y reconoci que iba a entrar EL JUEVES y que por 30 centimos no me entro la orden y gracias a eso pude comprar un 10%+ mas barato.


----------



## White calvin (30 Dic 2020)

Bueno pues estoy dentro, que sea lo que el chino quiera


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Dic 2020)

En otro hilo ya llevamos tiempo siguiendo a BABA y varios foreros saben desde sus inicios hasta sus posibilidades, pero...

Los chinos no piensan como nosotros los occidentales. 
Allí manda una persona y se llama Xi Jinping. 

Dejo de nuevo su pensamiento para el que se haga ilusiones de que algo se va a salir de lo establecido:



Garantizar el liderazgo del Partido Comunista de China sobre todas las formas de trabajo en China.
El Partido Comunista de China debe adoptar un enfoque centrado en el pueblo por el bien común.
La continuación de la «consolidación integral de las reformas».
Adoptar nuevas ideas de base científica para un «desarrollo innovador, coordinado, ecológico, abierto y compartido».
Continuar el «socialismo de características chinas» con «el pueblo como dueño del país».
Gobernar China como un Estado de Derecho.
«Practicar los valores centrales del socialismo», incluyendo el marxismo, el comunismo y el socialismo con características chinas.
«Mejorar el nivel de vida y el bienestar de las personas es el objetivo principal del desarrollo».
Respeto a la naturaleza con políticas de «ahorro energético y protección del medio ambiente» y «contribuir a la seguridad ecológica global».
Perseguir un enfoque global para la seguridad nacional.
El Partido Comunista de China debe tener «un liderazgo absoluto» sobre el Ejército de Liberación Popular de China.
Promover el principio de «un país, dos sistemas» para Hong Kong y Macao y finalizar una futura «reunificación nacional completa» y seguir la política de Una China y el Consenso de 1992 respecto a Taiwán.
Establecer un destino común entre el pueblo chino y otros pueblos del mundo con un «entorno internacional pacífico».
Mejorar la disciplina partidaria en el Partido Comunista de China.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

China es un gigante con pies de barro, no tiene sentido un gobierno seudo-comunista en el siglo 21, la gente quiere libertad, tienen los días contados y lo saben, no se si la transición va a ser pacífica o no, pero cualquier día, debido a un activista muerto, a una manifestación con muertos,.... no se, se va a desatar una crisis fuertecilla, habrá que estar esperando para comprar las acciones con un jugoso descuento.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (1 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> China es un gigante con pies de barro, no tiene sentido un gobierno seudo-comunista en el siglo 21, la gente quiere libertad, tienen los días contados y lo saben, no se si la transición va a ser pacífica o no, pero cualquier día, debido a un activista muerto, a una manifestación con muertos,.... no se, se va a desatar una crisis fuertecilla, habrá que estar esperando para comprar las acciones con un jugoso descuento.



Pues para manejar pandemias parece que funciona mucho mejor.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Pues para manejar pandemias parece que funciona mucho mejor.



pues claro y con Franco los gitanos ni se movían


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Ene 2021)

Joder macho... no das una tio.


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

que quieres decir con lo de los splits, que no lo entiendo gracias


----------



## hortera (2 Ene 2021)

y eso a mi me perjudica?


----------



## Rexter (3 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> y eso a mi me perjudica?



Incluso diría que es beneficioso para la acción ya que se favorece el volumen en teoría. Luego la práctica siempre puede sorprender.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2021)

pues se está pegando un ostión hoy lunes y nadie dice nada
edito: estaba mirando el Xetra que tiene un -5% pero debe ser porque el viernes cerró antes, perdon, es una bajada del -2% , mini ostion


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> pues se está pegando un ostión hoy lunes y nadie dice nada



Jack Ma está desaparecido. Se viene más guano.


----------



## Mr Soul (4 Ene 2021)

EL PRESIDENTE DE ALIBABA JACK MA DESAPARECIDO TRAS CRITICAR AL GOBIERNO CHINO


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Jack Ma está desaparecido. Se viene más guano.





Mr Soul dijo:


> EL PRESIDENTE DE ALIBABA JACK MA DESAPARECIDO TRAS CRITICAR AL GOBIERNO CHINO



Balla no me lo experaba.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Balla no me lo experaba.



Dejame adivinar, te confundiste de lunes y te referías a ESTE lunes? A que es eso?

Y lo de comprar en otro mercado siendo la misma cosa? Ahm?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Dejame adivinar, te confundiste de lunes y te referías a ESTE lunes? A que es eso?
> 
> Y lo de comprar en otro mercado siendo la misma cosa? Ahm?



No. Me equivoque de Lunes porque di por sentado que las cortes de Zhejiang iban a expeditar el tema con la misma celeridad con la que lo han cerrado (3 dias hasta el 27). Pensaba que para el 28 ya tendrían a Jack Ma.

De hecho, la fiesta acaba de empezar.

Y lo de comprar en otro mercado lo puedes ver clarinete en mi hilo de inversiones. Nunca hablé de comprar la acción en USA y si mal no recuerdo hasta puse el ISIN para evitar confusiones. En mi hilo tienes mi entrada de ese día sin editar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Dejame adivinar, te confundiste de lunes y te referías a ESTE lunes? A que es eso?
> 
> Y lo de comprar en otro mercado siendo la misma cosa? Ahm?




Quizas fue un problema de traduccion con sus "fuentes" en China? No dudo que nuestro amigo sepa mandarin, pero lo mismo se lo dijeron en Cantones y ese idioma lo tiene mas oxidado


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Quizas fue un problema de traduccion con sus "fuentes" en China? No dudo que nuestro amigo sepa mandarin, pero lo mismo se lo dijeron en Cantones y ese idioma lo tiene mas oxidado



No lo dudo pero y lo de erre que erre con comprarla fuera de USA cuando estás comprando la misma cosa pero más iliquida que en USA???


----------



## Zoeric (4 Ene 2021)

Y vuelta la burra al trigo. Pero siempre a toro pasado.


----------



## White calvin (4 Ene 2021)

Me da que hoy va a ser una sangria...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No lo dudo pero y lo de erre que erre con comprarla fuera de USA cuando estás comprando la misma cosa pero más iliquida que en USA???



Lo de apuntarse el tanto con la bajada en el xetra cuando la gente que sabe un mínimo de bolsa sabía que estaba descontando la bajada de USA de la semana anterior fue un poco triste. Una forma de sacar el aplauso fácil de la gente que no sigue los mercados.


Por cierto mi mensaje anterior era IRÓNICO (no sé si hay menos fuentes o menos dominio del mandarín. Ahí se andarán ambos)


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> No lo dudo pero y lo de erre que erre con comprarla fuera de USA cuando estás comprando la misma cosa pero más iliquida que en USA???



¿Te has enterado ya de lo que estan haciendo en USA a las compañías Chinas? ¿Te has enterado ya que ha "delistado" a 3 telecos Chinas?

Pues eso.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Quizas fue un problema de traduccion con sus "fuentes" en China? No dudo que nuestro amigo sepa mandarin, pero lo mismo se lo dijeron en Cantones y ese idioma lo tiene mas oxidado



O interferencias en el zapatofono.
De todas formas gracias por la info Feministro , pero ya me la habian pasado antes, hace unas semanas yendo a tirar unas chatarras el rumano me dijo que menudo chalado el de las cosas chinas de internet por criticar al gobierno , que veremos donde iba el ahora a poder comprar cosas tan baratas , y bla, bla,bla,bla.....si no inclina el lomo , la empresa se va al guano ..


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> O interferencias en el zapatofono.
> De todas formas gracias por la info pero ya me la habian pasado antes, hace unas semanas yendo a tirar unas chatarras el rumano me dijo que menudo chalado el de las cosas chinas de internet por criticar al gobierno , que veremos donde iba el ahora a poder comprar cosas tan baratas.



Si el rumano chatarrero te confirma algún pedido enorme a BABA, por favor comparte la info de tus fuentes para doblar la apuesta en BABA


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Me da que hoy va a ser una sangria...



Yo mas bien creo que será una caida paulatina porque los Chinos aún no saben si van a "convencer" a Alibaba a que "vean las cosas a su manera".

Aqui las dos opciones son (en mi opinión):
- Tirar los precios al suelo y que el gobierno se quede con un buen paquete.
- Desmembrarla.

Pero eso aún tomará su tiempo.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Te has enterado ya de lo que estan haciendo en USA a las compañías Chinas? ¿Te has enterado ya que ha "delistado" a 3 telecos Chinas?
> 
> Pues eso.



¿Sabes lo que representa una acción de BABA en USA?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

Anunciar el gran bajón de BABA durante el fin de semana cuando YA se había dado el viernes y las noticias ya se sabían.

Y llega el lunes y para.mayor troleo acaba ligeramente en positivo.

Y ahora no sé cuántos días después viene a decir que tenía razón. Menudo oráculo se buscan algunos.

Pero el tío erre que erre. Siempre tiene razón. Ahora que si claro ejjj que han deslistado tres empresas chinas de USA. Como solo deben cotizar 3000 allí....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> ¿Sabes lo que representa una acción de BABA en USA?



Si. ¿Sabes lo que significa cuando por un lado empiezan a delistar empresas chinas, y por el otro en tu propio pais empiezan a investigar a personas conectadas a la empresa?

Barbas, vecinos, etc...


----------



## jack35 (4 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> El gobierno Chino le ha metido mano así que esperamos una caida importante. Al mismo tiempo, aquellos que la tengais comprada via EEUU vais a tenerlo duro por las nuevas auditorías del gobierno USAno.
> 
> Al mismo tiempo, puede ser una gran oportunidad de entrada, ya que mis pajaritos me han dicho que quieren tumbarla para hacerse con ella a precio bajo y tirar para arriba.
> 
> Abran sus apuestas.



Jajaja pero que subnormal es este tío, joder. Sus pajaritos le han dicho que quieren tumbarla, jajaja.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

jack35 dijo:


> Jajaja pero que subnormal es este tío, joder. Sus pajaritos le han dicho que es quieren tumbarla, jajaja.



No. Me lo dijo tu madre y ni me cobró los 5 euros.


----------



## White calvin (4 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mas bien creo que será una caida paulatina porque los Chinos aún no saben si van a "convencer" a Alibaba a que "vean las cosas a su manera".
> 
> Aqui las dos opciones son (en mi opinión):
> - Tirar los precios al suelo y que el gobierno se quede con un buen paquete.
> ...



Yo diria la primera... Y lo dije el otro dia que al final soltaran la pasta y se olvidará todo. He tenido que quitar el SL porque creo que van a ir a por el hoy. 

Si veo que no recupera probablemente las venda y las espere en 200$


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ene 2021)

Cada día pasan cosas en los mercados, sobretodo en una época tan volátil como la actual. Algunos días las acciones bajan un 5% o más sin ninguna razón. Los humanos, como tenemos que dar explicaciones a todo, lo intentamos ligar a noticias que creemos que están relacionadas. A veces la correlación es real o no.

Lo que hace el Feministo (y todos los estafadores con turbante del mundo) es pillar eventos caóticos como la bolsa a corto plazo, decir que pasará X, decir que se lo han dicho sus "pajaritos" o sus "contactos en las altas esferas" y luego esperar.

Si pasa algo que no es X lo ignora o dice cosas del estilo de "esperad esperad, tiempo al tiempo". Luego, cuando inevitablemente sale X, dirá que tenía razón desde el principio.

Entre eso e intentar engañar a la gente que no tiene ni idea con las bajadas de HK y Xetra del lunes de la semana pasada después que el viernes bajase a plomo en USA... Qué turbio todo, por favor. Y solo para ganarse la admiración de los pobres incautos que no saben aún menos que él...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

White calvin dijo:


> Yo diria la primera... Y lo dije el otro dia que al final soltaran la pasta y se olvidará todo. He tenido que quitar el SL porque creo que van a ir a por el hoy.
> 
> Si veo que no recupera probablemente las venda y las espere en 200$



Alibaba es un empresón y que tiene mucho futuro, eso no lo dudo. Pero que vienen aguas revueltas también. 

Me extrañaría que los Chinos mataran la gallina de los huevos de oro. Es su Amazon y mucho mas. Así que la opción 1 es la mas sencilla de ejecutar. La 2 quizás sea mas drástica, pero no olvidemos que China puede ejecutar muchas acciones que serían impensables en un pais democrático.


----------



## hortera (4 Ene 2021)

en China te tomas dos copas y sueltas un ''viva la democracia'' por la calle, y duermes en el cuartelillo 4 dias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Ene 2021)

hortera dijo:


> en China te tomas dos copas y sueltas un ''viva la democracia'' por la calle, y duermes en el cuartelillo 4 dias



Mas de lo que te crees. Yo conozco a uno que cada dos semanas iba la PSB (policia de extranjería esa de los chinos) a visitarle a su casa. Y a mi me han registrado en el hotel cuando yo no estaba. Vamos, de ver al poli salir de mi habitación como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo.


----------



## narango (4 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mas de lo que te crees. Yo conozco a uno que cada dos semanas iba la PSB (policia de extranjería esa de los chinos) a visitarle a su casa. Y a mi me han registrado en el hotel cuando yo no estaba. Vamos, de ver al poli salir de mi habitación como si fuera lo mas normal del mundo.



Un amigo que estuvo trabajando de profesor de español volvió a su casa al poco de salir porque se le olvido una cosa y se encontró literalmente a un chino" cambiándole una bombilla". Esa gente van a otro nivel.


----------



## hortera (5 Ene 2021)

narango dijo:


> Un amigo que estuvo trabajando de profesor de español volvió a su casa al poco de salir porque se le olvido una cosa y se encontró literalmente a un chino" cambiándole una bombilla". Esa gente van a otro nivel.



los chinos son raros, una vez unos españoles que vivían allí me lo dijeron, que lo para ti era lógico para ellos no, tienen una manera diferente de pensar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Vaya parece que los americanos se han bajado los pantalones...

Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha

Raro que nuestro James Bond del foro no recibiera un soplo de sus fuentes sobre esto.

Ah, ya se, que SI lo recibió pero ya no quiere compartir nada con nosotros. No olvidéis que el tío nunca pierde, ni si quiera empata!! Debe estar con su martini mezclado (jamás agitado) ahora mismo.


----------



## Narwhal (5 Ene 2021)

jack35 dijo:


> Jajaja pero que subnormal es este tío, joder. Sus pajaritos le han dicho que quieren tumbarla, jajaja.



 Se equivocó de lunes  ......la fiesta no acaba más que empezar dice el payo. Y mucha gente aquí comiéndole los huevos porque ha sacado rentabilidad en su cartera en un año *alcista*. Madredelamorhermoso....


----------



## hortera (5 Ene 2021)

mirad lo que dice este ''pive'', min 7.40 - manos fuertes comprando, manos débiles vendiendo


----------



## gordinflas (5 Ene 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo mas bien creo que será una caida paulatina porque los Chinos aún no saben si van a "convencer" a Alibaba a que "vean las cosas a su manera".
> 
> Aqui las dos opciones son (en mi opinión):
> - Tirar los precios al suelo y que el gobierno se quede con un buen paquete.
> ...



A ver, clases de como descubrir y desenmascarar a un pringao que no tiene ni puta idea PARTE 2.

Feministo "James Bond" de Izquierdas dice que Alibaba está bajista. Las razones son que sus "pajaritos en las altas esferas" le dicen que van a intimidar o torturar a los directivos de Alibaba para que hagan lo que ellos quieran. Dice que va a ser una caída paulatina porque los chinos aún no saben si van a torturar a los directivos de Alibaba. Fijaos que ya no será una caída para el lunes. Él no se equivoca, NUNCA se equivoca. Quién se ha equivocado es el mundo por no reconocer que sus "pajaritos" tenían razón, pero el mundo aún tiene la oportunidad para rectificar y amoldarse a sus pajas mentales.

Las opciones que él ve son que quieren tirar los precios para que así el gobierno pueda comprar o que la desmiembren. En base a eso está bajista.

Por partes:

El Partido Comunista Chino no necesita convencer a nadie. TODAS las empresas con la sede en China (excepto HK y supongo que Macao) son legalmente del Estado. Te lo pueden expropiar todo si quieren. Pueden hacerlo y hay precedentes, no es una ley de esas que a la práctica no aplica. Las tácticas intimidatorias quedan muy bien en la película que se monta nuestro James Bond burbujil, pero a la hora de la verdad el gobierno chino tiene un modo un pelín más directo de funcionar.

Relacionado con lo anterior. El gobierno chino no necesita bajar los precios para comprar. Puede ir al milmillonario de turno y confiscarle sus acciones de Alibaba DE FORMA LEGAL. Al gobierno chino se la sopla el precio al que cotice Alibaba, ellos pueden conseguir las acciones que quieran a precio 0. Ni siquiera necesitan las acciones, las empresas son suyas incluso sin ellas. La opción 1 de Femilisto no tiene ningún puto sentido.

Así que nos queda la opción 2. El desmembramiento. Que tampoco tiene mucho sentido debido a que el gobierno chino es el que controla la empresa en última instancia y lo que quiere el gobierno chino es una plataforma lo más fuerte posible para competir de tú a tú con Amazon. Pero bueno, sigamos el hilo argumental de James Bond. Si hubiera un desmembramiento de Alibaba entonces lo que pasaría sería que las partes VALDRÍAN MÁS de lo que vale Alibaba ahora mismo. Eso se debe a que cuando partes las empresas en trozos de desbloquea valor. Si queréis un ejemplo práctico podéis mirar lo que pasó con Standard Oil cuando el gobierno de Estados Unidos la desmembró. Rockefeller se volvió el hombre más rico de la historia EN ESE MOMENTO, no antes.

Pero nuestro Femilisto lo pone en su lista como una posible explicación de por qué la acción estaría bajando. Que raro.

Pero bueno, esto me pasa porque estoy intentando mirarme esto con lógica, con las leyes en la mano y con precedentes históricos. Aquí no valen la lógica, aquí vale la VERDAD y los PAJARITOS. Algo que nuestro James Bond tiene siempre. Él nunca pierde y nunca se equivoca. Arrodillaos ante él, mortales.


----------



## v4vendetta (5 Ene 2021)

Y lo de la doble imposición sería tontería no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Ene 2021)

Joder llamarme loco pero.....y si nuestro amigo.....es en realidad Jack Ma?!?!?!?!?

Muchas cosas me cuadrarian entonces


----------



## jack35 (6 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> A ver, clases de como descubrir y desenmascarar a un pringao que no tiene ni puta idea PARTE 2.
> 
> Feministo "James Bond" de Izquierdas dice que Alibaba está bajista. Las razones son que sus "pajaritos en las altas esferas" le dicen que van a intimidar o torturar a los directivos de Alibaba para que hagan lo que ellos quieran. Dice que va a ser una caída paulatina porque los chinos aún no saben si van a torturar a los directivos de Alibaba. Fijaos que ya no será una caída para el lunes. Él no se equivoca, NUNCA se equivoca. Quién se ha equivocado es el mundo por no reconocer que sus "pajaritos" tenían razón, pero el mundo aún tiene la oportunidad para rectificar y amoldarse a sus pajas mentales.
> 
> ...



Es el mayor imbécil que he visto nunca en un foro en toda la historia de internet. A veces me da pena, pero se me pasa pronto porque es tan odioso y repugnante que lo que sientes es otra cosa. De todos los foros le echan a patadas hartos de sus fantasmadas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ene 2021)

Cuidado con lo que dices del James Bond de Moratalaz


----------



## RockLobster (6 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que dices del James Bond de Moratalaz



En Moratalaz a Este le habrian acuchillado a las dos semanas por parguela.

Y habrian tirado sus restos a la M-30 Como aviso a otros canta-mañanas


----------

